# Los Angeles, California!



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## FrownyBoy (Dec 9, 2012)

If I hadn't gone home last summer, I would still live in LA. Too bad


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

*Hello!*

I live in Los Angeles.


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah,sure! Lets hang out,man! I'm dying for this! Let give out some info so we can contract each other! U guys can email me at [email protected]!


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

But do u guys had problem with the eyes contract, cuz i do! My disorder is very worse now. I can't function right and always make the people around misunderstand about me about my eyes contract. Cause i can't really make the eyes contract and having some racing thoughts or bipolar ( i think),shaking...so that make people misunderstand me.


----------



## castudent (Jan 17, 2013)

hi! i'm also from los angeles. i would like to join you and have a talk some time. i have been struggling with social anxiety for years. i don't have any friends here cause i don't go out that much. i am always nervous and i feel awkward around other people. but now i am ready to talk and would love to meet other people too who would understand what i am going through.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

castudent said:


> hi! i'm also from los angeles. i would like to join you and have a talk some time. i have been struggling with social anxiety for years. i don't have any friends here cause i don't go out that much. i am always nervous and i feel awkward around other people. but now i am ready to talk and would love to meet other people too who would understand what i am going through.


Small steps is all you need, glad to see others are also wanting to reach out and talk to others.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

hey , I'll go.... when do u guys have in mind?


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey,guys! Hehe! Now, seem like more people coming! Great news eh? ^^  

Guys, let trade our phone number so we can contract when to meet?

Here, We have me and Axedroid! Let mail trade our number so we can contract to hang out later! 
The plan to meet is very soon! Around next month,eh? ^^


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

We trade number for easy to contract cause later if we hang out, maybe we can't contract each other soon! Cause some people don't come back to the forum for a while or forever! ^^


----------



## fallingaway (Jan 24, 2013)

*hello*

i live in the inland empire/626 area and i would be happy to meet you guys!:clap


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

That sounds good.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

LA....the worst place to have SA


----------



## panasonic3 (Jan 24, 2011)

I live near LA in Ventura County


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

Sleeper92 said:


> LA....the worst place to have SA


Couldn't agree more. It seems like everyone here has a degree in being outgoing and an expert at interpersonal communication. Maybe it just seems that way because I struggle so much with it. And it also seems like if you're not part of that group, people look down on you for being different. Maybe it just seems that way because I want people to like me.

I live in Los Angeles, too. It would be great to get a group together and hang out.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

hellinnorway said:


> Couldn't agree more. It seems like everyone here has a degree in being outgoing and an expert at interpersonal communication. Maybe it just seems that way because I struggle so much with it. And it also seems like if you're not part of that group, people look down on you for being different. Maybe it just seems that way because I want people to like me.
> 
> I live in Los Angeles, too. It would be great to get a group together and hang out.


yeah agreed.I live in a small town not too many places to go,so i dont care much if am alone on a friday night but man if i lived in a great city like LA it would break my heart that i cant go out and have fun


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

hellinnorway said:


> Couldn't agree more. It seems like everyone here has a degree in being outgoing and an expert at interpersonal communication. Maybe it just seems that way because I struggle so much with it. And it also seems like if you're not part of that group, people look down on you for being different. Maybe it just seems that way because I want people to like me.
> 
> I live in Los Angeles, too. It would be great to get a group together and hang out.


That would be a great idea.


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, i wanna meet too! Let exchanged ours numbers so we can contract easily the day we hang out!  If anyone wanna hang out, call me at 213-270-5086! Thanks! ^^ I had very very bad anxiety! I can't make a good eyes contract and also had a racing thought! So, don't mind or judge me from outside,k, if we meet! ^^ Thanks! Hee!


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

i live in the la area near downtown...in would be happy to meet other people with sa as well


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/los-angeles-meet-up-group-d-728/


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey,guys! Like i said, let exchange the phone numbers so we can contract when to hang out easily! If we don't trade numbers, i bet there will be no meet up cause nobody to contract when the day to hang out !


----------

